

Mechanical Nun robot set to take first confessions at Project Nunway - drpp
http://blog.sfgate.com/chronstyle/2013/10/30/mechanical-nun-robot-set-to-take-first-confessions-at-project-nunway/

======
paulorlando
Mechanical confessions is a nice twist. I looked into building a service for
remote confessions (but involving humans on each end) a few years ago as part
of another project. Turns out that the Catholic church had a ruling on that
going back 50 years when they considered allowing people in remote areas to
confess by phone. It wasn't allowed.

------
bjoernlasseh
great article

